

Tell HN: Happy Thanksgiving - DanielBMarkham

Continuing a multi-year tradition of announcing American holidays on HN, Happy Thanksgiving, all! I hope your holidays are full of good hacking, good eating, and lots of family time.
======
jacquesm
I think I'll start announcing all the other countries national holidays, just
for perspective and balance, as well as being politically correct.

~~~
sh1mmer
What about Robonica?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Festivus for the rest of us

------
cperciva
You Americans are always so far behind the times -- Thanksgiving was 45 days
ago!

~~~
paraschopra
Hey, I didn't get the joke :(

~~~
cperciva
I'm Canadian. We celebrate Thanksgiving on the second Monday in October.

~~~
fnid
I celebrated Thanksgiving in Canada and now I'm celebrating it in the U.S.
Twice as thankful as most.

------
jgrahamc
When I lived in the US this was my favo(u)rite holiday and even though I'm in
the US we are having a little Thanksgiving this weekend with American friends.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Oh man. I'm just looking forward to the food. Best meal of the year!

------
patio11
Have some turkey and cranberry sauce for me! They're a bit hard to get a hold
of over here. (My favorite Japanese Thanksgiving quote ever: "Turkey? No
turkey. Want horse sashimi instead? Great with soy sauce! _Cranberry_ sauce?
Eww, you Americans eat the weirdest things.")

------
antidaily
I can definitely say I'm thankful for HN. Thanks, guys!

------
wlievens
Happy birthday, ME!

~~~
jacquesm
Happy Birthday, Wouter!

------
raju
Gobble gobble gobble!

Happy Thanksgiving to all here at HN.

------
kyro
You're missing sleeping in that list!

